# Heart shaped birthmark!



## Flametorch (Aug 1, 2009)

This is Kevlar





As you know, he's somewhat... Out there

Well I thought it was time to show off his birthmark (yes he's always had this, and it doesn't seem to bother him)





...Isn't it an eerily cute proportionate heart? <3


----------



## Flametorch (Aug 1, 2009)

feel free to share your tort(s) oddities too!


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Aug 1, 2009)

wow, that is too cute!

__________________________________________________________

Jamie

1 Sulcata (Bowser)
1 Shih tzu (Suki)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Flametorch (Aug 1, 2009)

lol I hope its something that'll grow with him


----------



## Weloveourtortoise (Aug 1, 2009)

Kevlar is adorable and so lucky to have an extra heart to show us!


----------



## Crazy1 (Aug 1, 2009)

Great birthmark. I too would love to see it when he grows up a bit. Hope it says so perfect.


----------



## Isa (Aug 2, 2009)

Sooo cute


----------



## Stazz (Aug 2, 2009)

Awwww MAN that is SO cool !!!! I'll look for something on Tallula to share hehehehe. But not as rad as that birthmark thingy though, lovely!


----------

